# Panting at 5 weeks pregnant



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi,
Yet another question! My pug is 5 weeks pregnant. She seems to be really heat intolerant or just generally panting a lot. At only 5 weeks and scanned to see around 5 pups she is clearly showing and very tight, she looks so uncomfortable already.
Is the panting normal? I am not over feeding her she is on normal rations of dry food but does appear large and uncomfortable.
Just worried for her for the next 4 weeks!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Im assuming youve not yet experienced the joy of pregnancy!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Pugs can suffer from an elongated palate. As lng as your Pug was breathing normally before the prgnancy I would not be too worried. I would keep the room at a cooler temp as pregnancy does put more presssure on the lungs etc..


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

clueless said:


> Pugs can suffer from an elongated palate. As lng as your Pug was breathing normally before the prgnancy I would not be too worried. I would keep the room at a cooler temp as pregnancy does put more presssure on the lungs etc..


Completley agree.
Good Luck and remember to keep us updated. Cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

I assume this is your first litter of pugs  Have you yourself had a baby?
if not ask any pregnant woman what they feel like when they are half way through thier pregnancy lol as the puppies/babies get bigger it is like they installed a great big oven internally which we did not ask for  5 babies is not an huge litter for a pug, but depending on her size is enough. She will be experiencing body changes and of course will be feeling that ever so growing internal heater. As previously mentioned, keeping her cool and keeping the heat down a bit where she sleeps will help her be more comfortable. You wait til she is 8-9 weeks and she looks like she is about to burst.

Is she from self whelping lines? I assume she has not had a litter before so you do not know whether she will whelp ok. 

My suggestion is be prepared and have a vet on call in case she needs a c-section.. I have been very lucky over the years as I will will only buy a potential breeding girl from self whelp lines and knock on wood I have been lucky for the most part. Speak to several vets and get a pre-quote of a c-section in hours and out of hours so you (roughly)know what the cost will be.. it will range from £350-£1200+ depending where you are... what is involved and if last minute they tend to be MUCH higher  even in hours

Best of luck


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi
Thanks for your reply, especially as you have breed experience! She is from Eastonite and whilst her mum has self whelped her, her second litter was a csection and her sister only had 2 and required a csection so i am prepared.
I spoke to our vet about it and he quoted £600-1000 dependant on the stage she is at and the time.
It is my first time. I always aimed to breed from her and two years later have read so much on the subject but nothing stops you worrying or needing reassurance and this forum has become invaluable.
Is she still ok to be tearing around on her walks at 5 weeks, she does run like a grey hound when she gets going but not for quite so long.
Thanks for your help x


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

I do find that the fitter a girl is the easier she will whelp. Her own body will tell her when to slow down. If she is happy to run around like madness that she is excercising and strengthening those muscles! You will notice as she gets larger she will slow down.. she will have no choice lol 

As for C-sections.. it is amazing.. I had a pug who carried 7 puppies who the vet was very worried about her. So we prebooked a c-section.. this was a couple years ago, but he only charged me £365  my friend had an emergency c-section with her pug and it was £900... another I know paid £650 in surgery hours. It is amazing the price difference! 
I guess it also depends on where abouts in the country you are.

Best of luck.. if you need anything or just want a bit of advice do not hesitate to PM me


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Suzanne, i really appreciate your advice.


----------

